
Taxpayers hit from govt partnership with US video game maker Machine Zone - wturner
https://www.msn.com/en-nz/money/news/taxpayer-takes-hit-from-govt-partnership-with-us-videogame-maker-machine-zone/ar-AAFHUm3
======
wturner
"I want to document some concerns I have with Satori," she wrote. "[Satori's
staffer] is operating completely alone. He has no team, office and is not even
currently being paid."

"He is struggling to even get basic responses/comms from anyone from Machine
Zone. He has 'no certainty if [he'll] even have access to the systems tomorrow
as he could be removed at any time because he's technically not an employee'.

